# Audis in the Park (AitP) with the TT Forum



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

*** THANKS EVERYONE FOR COMING - YOU MADE AitP AWESOME! ***

*NEXT YEAR** **AUDIS IN THE PARK #8** IS ON SUNDAY 14th AUGUST 2016 - GET IT IN YOUR DIARIES!

The next TT FORUM event is AUDI DRIVER INTERNATIONAL on 17th OCTOBER 2015 - 
all the information you need is at viewtopic.php?f=3&t=950585*

Hi all,

I'm going to *Audis in the Park* this year as a Forum member (as my TTOC membership runs out the week beforehand) and wondered if anyone would like to join me in a TT Forum 'get-together'? (though all are welcome _(TTF and TTOC members alike))._ [smiley=gossip.gif]

I've initially booked a *20-car pitch* with Calvin (the AitP bossman), so there should be space for my Coleman shelter (bring your folding chairs), a few TTF signs and banners, oh and maybe even a few cars! (The hinted BBQ probably won't appear now due to uncertain numbers between the various groups  )
There is a prize for the best display showing the best "spirit" after all (so it's not just the size of your member-ship that counts!)

Entry is via wristband, available from the main Aitp website and cost £8 per car pre-ordered, or £10 per car on the gate* - only one wristband is needed per car irrespective of how many people are in it. 
*Wristbands can be bought from http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/page2.htm*

*If you pre-order a ticket for the show, not only does all of the money go to the organisers*, but AitP's main man Calvin has said on their Facebook page AitP will donate £1 to the 
Great Ormand Street Childrens Hospital. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
So you'll be doing lots of good too.*
https://www.facebook.com/audisinthepark

_*For tickets sold on the day all the money goes to Billing Aquadrome - so buy your ticket in advance!_

All the details on AitP can be found on their main website:
http://www.audisinthepark.com/#!/audis-in-the-park

*If anyone is on the 'Mk1 TT Forum and Community' Facebook group and wants to add their name there rather than here then please do - the link is:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1465922167055671/*

*Who's in..?*
Bartsimpsonhead
Bowen
WarrenStuart (+1)
sTTacey (+ brother)
sTTacey's boyfriend in an A3
jojo.f - possibly (birth of grandchild dependant!)
carstome
Dub'n'Bass & 'the Wife'
KullyB-UK

*PLEASE NOTE: GENERAL ENTRY TO THE EVENT FIELD IS AT 10am*

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's a few pics of previous shows - not all TTs, but lots of beautiful cars (and not all highly modified, but they're the ones I tend to take photos of.)
Lovely family friendly atmosphere at AitP too, so a great family day out with lots of activities for in the Billing Aquadrome park itself - http://www.billingaquadrome.com/things-to-do/activities.

Click on the pics to see bigger versions 

























































I'll add a few more a bit further down&#8230; 8)


----------



## ToonToon (Dec 7, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going to *Audis in the Park* this year as a Forum member (as my TTOC membership runs out the week beforehand) and wondered if anyone would like to join me in a TT Forum 'get-together'. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> ...


Me please


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Excellent!

Few more pics!


----------



## ToonToon (Dec 7, 2005)

OOps sorry thought this was a TTOC stand could you please remove me


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

ToonToon said:


> OOps sorry thought this was a TTOC stand could you please remove me


Certainly, but you're welcome anyway...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for taking this on Martin 
A big shame I've already agreed to go to Haigh Hall and sadly those two events always seem to be on the same day


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

I've already got my ticket, need to sort accommodation. So count me in, I'll be on the stand with you.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

ToonToon said:


> OOps sorry thought this was a TTOC stand could you please remove me


Actually ToonToon, as you don't appear to be a member of the TTOC they won't allow you to park on their stand anyway (non-members aren't welcome).

But if you change your mind then you're free to park with us. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Thanks for taking this on Martin
> A big shame I've already agreed to go to Haigh Hall and sadly those two events always seem to be on the same day


No problem Dani - I'm sure you'll have fun planting a flag or two with the northern lot at Haigh Hall too. 8) 


Bowen said:


> I've already got my ticket, need to sort accommodation. So count me in, I'll be on the stand with you.


Awesome Bowen - I'll see you there [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in and hopefully my daughter will be attending too so deffo 1, hopefully 2  
Will get tickets in advance too, thanks for the heads up on that.

Warren.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

This is practically on our doorstep, so a definitely possibility for us. I just need to talk Darren into it!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

warrenstuart said:


> Count me in and hopefully my daughter will be attending too so deffo 1, hopefully 2
> Will get tickets in advance too, thanks for the heads up on that.
> 
> Warren.


Excellent Warren - the more the merrier. Remember - you just need the one wristband for the two of you.


cherie said:


> This is practically on our doorstep, so a definitely possibility for us. I just need to talk Darren into it!


Great Cherie - a little talk, a little arm twisting&#8230;  I'll add you when you're certain [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I know it's a long way off (August), but anyone else fancy a day out looking at some gorgeous cars, chatting, chillaxing in the sun? Don't be shy 8) [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Not going to be able to come to this one I'm afraid. :? Darren's 15yo daughter is down visiting over that weekend (lives in Scotland), so she takes priority I'm afraid. She moans when we just _talk _about cars, so dragging her along to a show just ain't gonna work either before you suggest it! :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Boooo! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Only joking  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Understandable if you've got her for the weekend.

Though if you do get stuck for things to do Billing does have a lot of family friendly activities within the park. You could always pop by if you're about.
http://www.billingaquadrome.com/things-to-do/activities


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking forward to this.

On arrival do I ask for the TTOC stand or TT forum stand?

Oh and do I call you BartSimpsonHead in person?

ha.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Bowen, just look for the TT Forum flags and I'll be there.

I've been called many names over the years, some are unprintable in a family-friendly forum [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] , but answer to Martin (Bart=Mart).

See you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I know August's a bit of a way off yet, but anyone else interested/planning on coming along? It's OK to just turn up on the day (though please buy your tickets in advance), but some numbers to help judge if it's worth bringing a BBQ would be helpful...


----------



## pcmac (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm coming along on this day, would be great to park up with TTOC if there's space



Mac


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This thread has again been dragged off topic so the comments have been moved.

This thread is for promotion of the TT Forum stand at Audis in the Park. Please keep the discussion on topic and solely in relation to the forum's promotion.

In answer to pcmac - all that needs explaining is this: There is a planned TTOC stand at AITP but only paying club members are entitled to join their members only stand. That's the reason why the TT Forum is providing alternative free support to forum members on this thread with its own stand which anyone can join. This also applies with certain other events - see here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=933322
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=742521


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

pcmac said:


> I'm coming along on this day, would be great to park up with TTOC if there's space
> 
> 
> 
> Mac


Hi pcmac,

The TTOC and the TT Forum are having separate stands at AitP, and this is the thread for those wanting to park on the Forum stand.

If you want to join us then you're more than welcome, and all the ticket information is on the front page.  
Just be sure to buy your ticket beforehand, otherwise Billing Aquadrome keep all the money paid on the day. (So no donation to charity from Aitp, and you'll pay £10 instead of £8  ). 
I'll add you to the list if you could confirm it's us you want to park with.

Otherwise the TTOC list is in their 'TTOC Members only Events' section on their pages here: viewforum.php?f=1

The choice is yours, but it would be great to see you.
Cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

*DOH! *John you beat me to replying to pcmac.


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

Hi Bart

Have you got space for a Light Silver QS, if so count me in ? 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Andy1a2b said:


> Hi Bart
> 
> Have you got space for a Light Silver QS, if so count me in ? 8)


Hi Andy,

Yep, happy to have you join us - even a light silver TT 

Though as you're a TTOC member are you sure it's the TT Forum stand you want and not the TTOC stand? They'll want you to park with them for sure&#8230;

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bart
> ...


Hmmm now I've got a problem , I'm a TTOC member and gain a huge amount from the TTF , I'm happy to be with any TT enthusiasts


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, happy to have you fella if you decide to park with the Forum - it's your choice after all. 
Let's know what you decide and hopefully I can put you down.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

So, an update from AitP about the advance ticket sales:


Audis in the Park (via Facebook) said:


> *IMPORTANT ADVANCE TICKET NEWS!*
> Closing date to purchase advanced tickets for this years Audis in the Park™ is *SUNDAY 26th JULY*!
> 
> You can still pay on the day but 1) it's dearer, £10 on the gate 2) Venue takes all the gate money 3) I donate £1 to Great Ormond street children's charity for ever advanced ticket sold between now and 26th July!
> ...


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Not long now.

Anyone travelling from South Wales?


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Hi Can i come??

Aviator grey Mk 1 - all OEM.

I am not in TTOC though?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

jojo.f said:


> Hi Can i come??
> 
> Aviator grey Mk 1 - all OEM.
> 
> ...


just follow the ticket purchase info on page one, remember its one wristband per car, nor per person.

Non TTOC members are welcome on the TTforum stand.

TTOC members have a choice of the TTOC stand or the TTforum stand.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi jojo.f

Exactly as spike said - links to tickets are on the first page, and you're welcome to park on the TTF stand if you're a TTF/TTOC member.
I'll put you down as a possible for now (just lets know you're going for certain)

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Bart - i will sort out tickets and confirm next week.

Jo x


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

jojo.f said:


> Thanks Bart - i will sort out tickets and confirm next week.
> 
> Jo x


Excellent JoJo - let's know how you get on. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Confirmed myself & wife in our TT, daughter (sTTacey) in her TT and my son & daughters boyfriend in his A3.

If there are any free spaces would daughters boyfriend be able to park his A3 with us? Obviously TTs would be given first refusal for TTF spaces i'm guessing.

Warren.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Warren,

Excellent! If you're into cars I can't think of a better family day out - and you're daughters boyfriend's A3 is more than welcome (we're all inclusive, so that may as well extent to non-TTs  )

There should be a few more TTs joining us from other groups too, though I can't really add them here.

Cheers


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Bart - just had a thought that i have a small crumple on my drivers side front wheel arch !

Would you rather i didn't park on the stand with a dmaged car ?

No paint scuff just crumple


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi jojo.f,

Don't worry about it - no-ones going to go over the cars with a fine tooth comb judging them like it's some sort of concours competition - there'll be enough 'ratted' and modded/stickered-up cars from other groups no one will notice yours. The man thing is everyone's together, enjoying themselves and the day.

Cheers!


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Excellent !!

Didn't want to let the side down :wink:

Thanks


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

jojo.f said:


> Excellent !!
> 
> Didn't want to let the side down :wink:
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't worry about it, my daughters will most likely be so dirty that people will be able to draw rude pictures on it :lol:

Warren.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, if it's that bad there is the lake nearby&#8230; :twisted:


----------



## carstome (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, wristband ordered today, see you there,
Dennis


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome carstome - I'll add you to the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I will be there on the classic audi stand with this:










But will pop by the TT one and have a good nose around for ideas for my TT and to say hi


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

1781cc said:


> But will pop by the TWO TT stands and have a good nose around for ideas for my TT and to say hi


corrected :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

1781cc said:


> I will be there on the classic audi stand with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

1781cc said:


> I will be there on the classic audi stand with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Hope the weather's kind and you get yer top down [smiley=sunny.gif]

Pop by - say hi 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Just to say, advanced ticket sales are now closed (as of 7pm Sunday)
Anyone paying at the gate it will be £10 per car with all the money going to the venue (not the organisers, or with a donation to Great Ormand Street Children's Hospital)
Still a great day out! Be awesome to see everyone there [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

will do guys, thanks, I am also hoping for good weather as last year was awful, I started the day in the cab then took it home and grabbed the S4 because I was worried about getting sludged in where I was lol


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I shall be going but paying on the gate, do I just park anywhere or do they put each marque in separate areas?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

s_robinson91 said:


> I shall be going but paying on the gate, do I just park anywhere or do they put each marque in separate areas?


Just find the dedicated TT Forum stand displaying the flags and you're very welcome to park there


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

s_robinson91 said:


> I shall be going but paying on the gate, do I just park anywhere or do they put each marque in separate areas?


You can choose to park on either the TTforum stand or the TTOC stand.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, not a member of the owners club yet. So I think I'll put her up on the forum stand.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

s_robinson91 said:


> Thanks guys, not a member of the owners club yet. So I think I'll put her up on the forum stand.


According to your sig you are  maybe just need to renew 

J
xx


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, not a member of the owners club yet. So I think I'll put her up on the forum stand.
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot I was a member with my mk1, just renewed so will park up on whichever stand has space for me.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

s_robinson91 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot I was a member with my mk1, just renewed so will park up on whichever stand has space for me.


Oh well, either way enjoy your day


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Edited.... oh dear


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Oooh, my wristband turned up in the post today&#8230; time to get out the polishing cloths and 'magic pixie wax' this weekend! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I purchased my wristband directly from AITP, and it arrived today


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome. I predict hours of heavy buffing for many this weekend


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

Put me and the wife down will have to go and remove the tt from hiding this week specially to come out, it's at the mother in laws due to losing my drive while the building work is being done, I am gonna have to pay on the gate but it's only 5 mins to get there as I am a local


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

DUBNBASS said:


> Put me and the wife down will have to go and remove the tt from hiding this week specially to come out, it's at the mother in laws due to losing my drive while the building work is being done, I am gonna have to pay on the gate but it's only 5 mins to get there as I am a local


Excellent DubnBass! I'll add you too the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Anyone else coming out of hiding to join us in what promises to be a fab day out?


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Hi Bart - i won't know if i am definately coming until the day - duaghter about to give birth !

But if i am coming i assume i can just pay on gate and find forum stand?

Also shall i bring some burgers etc ? Do i remember you said something about bar -b-q?

Jo x


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi JoJo,

Ok, that's no problem - becoming a grandmother trumps any car show (congratulations btw [smiley=cheers.gif] )

If you do manage to come you should be able to spot us fairly easily - just look for the flags.

To be honest I'm not too sure how many are coming between here and Facebook groups, so kinda gave up on idea of taking the BBQ this time. Next time maybe - a barbie's always a nice social centre around lunchtime.

Cheers, and good luck to your family with the new delivery.

Martin


----------



## Carlyanne (Jun 22, 2015)

Me and my mechanic (aka partner :wink: ) are coming! My little Tito is nowhere near good enough to be on a stand though  kerbed alloys and the such

Will definitely come and say hello if i can find you guys


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Carlyanne said:


> My little Tito is nowhere near good enough to be on a stand though  kerbed alloys and the such


Hi Carlyanne,

I'm certain that no one is concerned about kerbed alloys etc as it's not a show 'n' shine so just join the TTF stand, a stand for all TTs, and have a great time


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Carlyanne,

As Dani says it's not so much a concours event where mint condition cars are displayed in competition, more a get-together of car lovers who share a common passion for all things Audi!

So you're little Tito is more than welcome to park on the Forum stand if you want.

Hope to see you on the day [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all I'll be definitely heading up to this, car is nowhere near ready yet unfortunately but would love to meet some people off of here, if anyone is heading up from down south let me know and we could get a convoy going


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm heading up on the evening before, so not much use lol


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

spike said:


> I'm heading up on the evening before, so not much use lol


Ok well I guess I will see you up there, are you staying in a hotel or camping ? I've just noticed camping is available so may dig out the tent and drive up day before now


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Staying in a hotel, I tend to only camp at Festivals


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean, I have tried a couple of hotels but they all seem to be booked out now, Mentioned camping to the Mrs and she gave me a right look :lol: so looks like I'm driving up in the morning now


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I will be travelling up from South Wales on Saturday if anyone is interested in convoying on the way. Staying at the Premier Inn, Pagnell, wootton. If anyone is staying there?

What time is everyone arriving on Sunday morning?

Hope the weather is dry.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Bowen,

The event field is open to general attendees at 10am, so anytime after that. I'm going to be there a little earlier to set up the stand (and probably give my car a wipe-down!)

Weather for Sunday is not looking too bad - depending on who's forcaste you believe it'll be generally overcast with a couple of light showers [smiley=sunny.gif]

MetOffice says


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hi Bowen,
> 
> The event field is open to general attendees at 10am, so anytime after that. I'm going to be there a little earlier to set up the stand (and probably give my car a wipe-down!)
> 
> ...


I can arrive earlier to help you set up the stand if you want? I like to be at these events earlier anyway. I'll be giving the car a wipe down too.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll be there. Not sure where I will be parking but might join the forum stand if thats okay.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

How many people can park on the TT forum stand ?? Is it ok if I just park alongside you guys ??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure Martin has arranged for enough space for both of you to park on the TT Forum stand, Blackhawk47 and mk1f4n


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I've initially booked 20 spaces so we should comfortably have enough space to get everyone on. If more turn up then I'm sure they're'll be space at the side of the stand (in general parking) people can park up - it's a fairly relaxed kinda show that way.

Thanks Bowen for the offer of help - I aim to be there about 9.00 to set up (traders get in at 8am, Forums/Clubs from 8.30) so an extra pair of hands would be a bonus, ta!


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok thanks guys, I can't wait now, I'll see you all up there, oh and is there many people there selling second hand parts at all as I need some parts cheers


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi mk1f4n,

I'm not sure about anyone selling parts - I've heard there's roughly 20-odd retail stands, but couldn't tell you what they're selling.

Hopefully someone somewhere might have something you want!?!

Cheers 8)


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hi mk1f4n,
> 
> I'm not sure about anyone selling parts - I've heard there's roughly 20-odd retail stands, but couldn't tell you what they're selling.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for that, Better take some cash with me then


----------



## KullyB-UK (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi there,

Could you save me a place if you have any spare?



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> **** Advanced ticket sales are now closed! (as of 7pm Sunday) ****
> ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm sure Martin will. Sounds like you've fixed your brakes then Kully?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

KullyB-UK said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you save me a place if you have any spare?


Hi Kully,

Certainly will 

Hope you found someone to refurb your wheels OK? Brakes were probably the priority though...

Cheers,

Bart


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I've initially booked 20 spaces so we should comfortably have enough space to get everyone on. If more turn up then I'm sure they're'll be space at the side of the stand (in general parking) people can park up - it's a fairly relaxed kinda show that way.
> 
> Thanks Bowen for the offer of help - I aim to be there about 9.00 to set up (traders get in at 8am, Forums/Clubs from 8.30) so an extra pair of hands would be a bonus, ta!


Cool, I'll be there for 8:30am asking for BartSimpson head. Ha.

See you all there!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Just finished giving her a couple of hours TLC, was really hoping to have a good detailing session this week but just not had time :? 
Plan to be there at approx 11am so keep me a space please  
Daughter isn't bringing her TT now as she's arriving with her boyfriend in his A3 so still 5 of us attending but now only 2 cars instead of 3 hence only 1 space needed please?

Warren.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Warren, yep no problem.

Been giving mine some (some? Pah, bleedin' all day!) of tlc today so if I'm asleep when you arrive give us a kick...

Yep, Bowen - see you in a few short hours...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have a good time all


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Why do dates have to clash? :roll:

All the best for the day. Take plenty of pictures


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi is there any spaces left for me?


----------



## KullyB-UK (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Bart, just to let you know, been delayed, will be with you around 12:30. Where abouts is our stand ?


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Really enjoyed today guys. Thanks for arranging it Martin!

Great show.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Bowen said:


> Really enjoyed today guys. Thanks for arranging it Martin!
> 
> Great show.


Is that it... I slaved over DIY all day and finished late, had a shower, too late to cook so I had a bowl of cereal, fires up the laptop to browse loads of luscious TT pics...and where are they???


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

triplefan said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> > Really enjoyed today guys. Thanks for arranging it Martin!
> ...


Still on my camera lol... will upload some tomorrow.

Thanks to Martin for arranging the pitch, we all had a great day, got a sun tan then meal and pub on the way home so not had time to post up any pics yet.

Warren


----------



## KullyB-UK (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for a brilliant day guys


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, what a great day! After 12 hours sleep and almost-combustible sunburn I'm still knackered - but very, very happy! 

And thanks to all of you for coming - we had 18 or 19 cars on the stand, fabulous chat, lots of banter, picked over each other's cars for ideas (Brendon's cammo-accented creation got a lot of attention (didn't think his red & white wheels would work - but they do!), as well as the lovely mint red QS), and made our little TT community (like our cars) truly shine! 
Thanks again!

I'll post my pics up at lunchtime. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] (Seems some people just can't help themselves though, eh! :roll: )

Thanks to *Bowen* for helping me set-up the stand, *KullyB* for helping take it down, and *Deena* for marshalling the _'Audi TT mk1 Forum and Community'_ Facebook group there in convoy. You're all stars!

[smiley=cheers.gif] *Here's to doing it all again at the next meeting, bigger and better than before! Come on people - get involved!!*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds you all had a fabulous day in best of weather with the usual friendly banter showing off each other's pride and joy. Long live friendship 

Looking forward to seeing your pictures 

And apologies for hi-jacking your thread already, Martin, here is the next big event:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=950585


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Pics... 








































































































































And finally my lot basking in the sunshine followed by my daughter in her new ride... in her dreams :lol:



















Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures, Warren [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Here we go again. :roll:

Gutted I couldn't make it, as it's practically on my doorstep. :?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

cherie said:


> Here we go again. :roll:


I know, i don't know what has gone on but obviously 2 or 3 people have a difference of opinion and are struggling to move on... nobody has died, everyone had a great day yesterday, let it drop all of you :x

No further mention of it now please, not even a reply to this post.



cherie said:


> Gutted I couldn't make it, as it's practically on my doorstep. :?


Hopefully next year as it was a great day and much bigger than i expected 

Warren.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great pictures Warren. Sorry we couldn't be there due to the clash of dates but glad you had a great time. We at least shared the weather it seems. Hope to see you at the ADI


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

John-H said:


> Great pictures Warren. Sorry we couldn't be there due to the clash of dates but glad you had a great time. We at least shared the weather it seems. Hope to see you at the ADI


Yes it was good and the weather really made it... doesn't it always! I've been looking at the great pics you (and others) took yesterday too, may have to try that event also 

Warren.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Was a good day all round I thought I did get there late so unfortunately didn't park up on the TT Forum stand as field was pretty busy, but will next year, I was there with some friends of mine that will be bringing their cars up next year as well which will ad to your numbers, Not that this is a competition of course  . They will also be joining the forum again, They have been on here in the past but left as felt that there was some snobbery from certain members of a particular group, which is a shame. I must say I looked at both stands and thought that both sides had some nice cars there, Cant we all just learn to get along :lol:


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great show, really enjoyed this year after last year was a bit of a wash out due to rain. 

Felt a bit out of place parking my mk2 on the end when the forum stand consisted of mainly mk1 TTs but hopefully not a problem. Was with a mate so literally walked round the event field all day and had lunch in the pub near the entrance to the site. Got a few pics but mostly the same as the others posted.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

and we're back on track :roll:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> and we're back on track :roll:


just need the whole thing to get back on track


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

spike said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > and we're back on track :roll:
> ...


Did I miss something? I've been chatting elsewhere this evening&#8230; [smiley=gossip.gif] Have you crazy kids been having fun? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] No, really, you can spare me the details...

Anywhoo, as it was an beautifully sunny day yesterday (my sunburn tells me this), I took lots of photos and thought it rude not to post a few up.

So, my highlights:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Come here - and there's more&#8230;


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

&#8230;and then there were two&#8230;

















From the most pristine standard-spec cars, to the most ridiculously ratted and modded monsters, everyone everywhere made the show the coolest vibe in Audidom.

So thanks again to all those who came from the TT Forum and Facebook groups - you are what made the whole event so memorable for me - and to all of the club stands on the field, and all those casual day-trippers in general parking, I thank you.

See you all at the next event&#8230; [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

As other have said - excellent pics *Warren*, and a pleasure to meet you in person. Hopefully catch up with you at another show sometime soon.



cherie said:


> Gutted I couldn't make it, as it's practically on my doorstep. :?


Hopefully next time *Cherie*, if other commitments don't get in the way first, it'd be great to see you all again 



mk1f4n said:


> Was a good day all round I thought I did get there late so unfortunately didn't park up on the TT Forum stand as field was pretty busy, but will next year&#8230;


Hey *mk1f4n*, it's a shame you couldn't've crawled through the crowd at a snails pace, but I guess for safeties sake you had to park where you did. Next year for sure, you and your friends are always welcome.



Blackhawk47 said:


> Great show, really enjoyed this year after last year was a bit of a wash out due to rain.
> Felt a bit out of place parking my mk2 on the end when the forum stand consisted of mainly mk1 TTs but hopefully not a problem.


Not a problem *Blackhawk47* - we accept anyone mate - even mk2s!  Glad you enjoyed the show. I guess as there were only two Mk2s on the stand your's was the one parked to the right of the Roadster with the baseball interior? (on the very end) Lovely looking car it is too. Maybe next time we can rustle up a few more Mk2s to keep it company so you don't feel out of place? Let's hope so&#8230;

Cheers all! [smiley=cheers.gif] Hopefully see you chaps at Audi Driver International on 17th October if you can make it?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

warrenstuart said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again. :roll:
> ...


What happened? :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > cherie said:
> ...


Apparently Cherie had people over and couldn't make it... 

Oh - the other thing!! I've no idea - whatever it was should probably remain dead and buried, and the festering wound left to heal... [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks like everyone had a great time which is good to see.

Always amazes me the different wheels on display.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Not a problem *Blackhawk47* - we accept anyone mate - even mk2s!  Glad you enjoyed the show. I guess as there were only two Mk2s on the stand your's was the one parked to the right of the Roadster with the baseball interior? (on the very end) Lovely looking car it is too. Maybe next time we can rustle up a few more Mk2s to keep it company so you don't feel out of place? Let's hope so&#8230;


Yep the one parked on the end. Cheers! 

Now for a few photos, nothing fancy just a few off my phone:









Bit bling to me but each to their own. :? 



This was definitely one of my favorites at the show:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

More great pics everyone, brilliant [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> As other have said - excellent pics *Warren*, and a pleasure to meet you in person. Hopefully catch up with you at another show sometime soon


Yes good to meet up with you too Martin. EvenTT 16 (providing it's not too far to travel), GTI International & AITP are already on the cards for next year so should see you at one of those i would have thought.

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> EvenTT 16 (providing it's not too far to travel), GTI International & AITP are already on the cards for next year so should see you at one of those i would have thought.
> 
> Warren.


And hopefully Audi Driver International later this year in Ocotber 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=950585


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure what happened after my first post event post?

I arrived slightly early, second car on the field and first car to be told to park on the TT Forum stand it was down to me to pick a place to setup.....GULP! Thankfully Martin turned up shortly after to back me up with the location choice! Phew! I then "Helped" Martin put up the stand, didn't do much in fairness I just did what Martin told me. HA.

I felt a bit out of place with a MK2 on a mainly MK1 stand, not that anyone said anything of the sort. The MK2 just looked out of place until Blackhawk came along.

Had a really good day, didn't spend to much time on the stand as I was busy looking around and the Mrs wanted to sit in the shade of the trees.

I really enjoyed the show and will be going next year!

Thanks again Marin.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Not at all mate, thanks for your help.

Must admit a lot of people did stop and have a good look at your car as it stood out from the sea of mk1s - and because it looks as mean as Hell in black! [smiley=devil.gif]

See you!


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't worry Bowen I'll be there for sure next year in my mk2, really wished I had come over and introduced myself now,to everyone, I did have a look at your mk2 with the RS grill on and it looked very dark and moody, as I said I will bring a couple of mates with me as well so there will be a few of us, I've just spent a small fortune on mine so should be looking good by then


----------



## carstome (Jan 20, 2015)

As a relative newbie, I had never been to a meet such as AITP, I went along with the Mrs, who isn't into cars at all and we were both impressed with the location, and the quality of the displays as well as some amazing cars. ideal for the wife who could just have gone for a wander while the old fella looked around for inspiration.
I'm sorry now that I didn't introduce myself, shy and retiring type! but we didn't actually get to the park til after 1 pm and I was not sure what to expect regards quality of cars on show so left mine in the general car parking area by the PT Cruiser crowd (that was also worth a wander around).
Anyway, my point is, well done to everyone who showed up with their prized possessions, a very high standard of cars on both the forum and owners club stands as well as all the other models on show from different groups.
And just to say it was probably a good idea to leave mine out of the way, until maybe next year.......watch this space!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

carstome said:


> As a relative newbie, I had never been to a meet such as AITP, I went along with the Mrs, who isn't into cars at all and we were both impressed with the location, and the quality of the displays as well as some amazing cars. ideal for the wife who could just have gone for a wander while the old fella looked around for inspiration.
> I'm sorry now that I didn't introduce myself, shy and retiring type! but we didn't actually get to the park til after 1 pm and I was not sure what to expect regards quality of cars on show so left mine in the general car parking area by the PT Cruiser crowd (that was also worth a wander around).
> Anyway, my point is, well done to everyone who showed up with their prized possessions, a very high standard of cars on both the forum and owners club stands as well as all the other models on show from different groups.
> And just to say it was probably a good idea to leave mine out of the way, until maybe next year.......watch this space!


Glad you enjoyed it *carstome* - thanks to the organisers hard work it just keeps getting better every year!
And don't be put off by coming over and saying hello - I've been there before, a shy newbie at a show, though I hung around a stand where no-one would talk to me, got bored, hated it, and decided to do my own thing at shows. Et viola! Here we are. So more than happy to talk to anyone who wanders by, and the more the merrier.

The PT Cruisers were a funny looking bunch - a lot more custom paint jobs than I was expecting (which was good), but by God I wouldn't want to own one. Each to their own though&#8230;


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > EvenTT 16 (providing it's not too far to travel), GTI International & AITP are already on the cards for next year so should see you at one of those i would have thought.
> ...


I wish as it sounds great but i work weekends and Saturday is my main day [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I'll have to try and block it off for the 2016 event.

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > warrenstuart said:
> ...


What a shame Warren 

I'll let you know about next year's ADI as soon as I know


----------



## Lisa-TT (Nov 16, 2014)

Missed this so looking forward to it next year


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Lisa-TT said:


> Missed this so looking forward to it next year


Hi Lisa-TT,

There is a thread for 2016s AitP with dates and ticket info (tickets are on sale now btw), though it hasn't been made a sticky as its still months away yet and has slipped down the Events page and is currently on the second page (if you post something it'll come back to the top )
For details see viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1117281

Be great to see you there 

Cheers,
Martin


----------

